# Outswing door stop



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Have you considered a chain on the inside top of the door? There's also a kind of door stop called a hinge-pin doorstop, which is hard to explain but just search for it on the home center websites.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

The hinge pin latch would probably be OK but the doors have security hinges and the pins don't come out. The chain idea wouldn't go over to well with the wife. I have vinyl siding also which reduces my options as well. My current setup with the hand rail bracket is ok but I fill like the fiberglass door will just break if it slammed into it on that small area. I have it so it hits near the center of the door but it's only touching the bottom inch or less. I'm considering raising it up higher amd using a firmer thicker padding if I can't figure something else out.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Maybe something like this?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/IDS-4-in...tial-Commercial-Door-Stop-IDS4000CF/206731248

I don't have a clue about them - I just did a quick Google of _Exterior Hinge Door Stop_.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

lenaitch said:


> Maybe something like this?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/IDS-4-in...tial-Commercial-Door-Stop-IDS4000CF/206731248
> 
> I don't have a clue about them - I just did a quick Google of _Exterior Hinge Door Stop_.


I just bought a set to give them a try. They should be here in a week or so. Fingers crossed they work as they claim.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

nikeman said:


> I just bought a set to give them a try. They should be here in a week or so. Fingers crossed they work as they claim.


Let us know..... 

(Looking at the picture and guessing.... it seems that it would additionally block closure?)


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

They seem to be pretty thin and they fold in with the hinge. They are sold in pairs for top and bottom hinges. Not to many reviews but the few I found seem positive. If they are thick enough to mess up the door I'll just not use them.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

nikeman said:


> The hinge pin latch would probably be OK but the doors have security hinges and the pins don't come out. The chain idea wouldn't go over to well with the wife. I have vinyl siding also which reduces my options as well. My current setup with the hand rail bracket is ok but I fill like the fiberglass door will just break if it slammed into it on that small area. I have it so it hits near the center of the door but it's only touching the bottom inch or less. I'm considering raising it up higher amd using a firmer thicker padding if I can't figure something else out.



the hinge pins DO come out of a security hinge set. Theres a set screw on the 'inside' of the hinge you need to remove first. Been there, done that. I installed the hinge stops, and they worked great.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Update: I picked up the invisible door stops today and installed them. They were a bit of a p.i.t.a. only because the bottom hinge on my door was notched just enough for the hinge and I had to fight with it to get it flush in the notch with the door stop in place. Took about 30 minutes (should have takeno 15 at most) and I'm happy withat them. They have a bit of stretch to them so it's not a sudden stop which works out really well. 

Other hang up I had were with the door side of the hinges. They have 2 metal curved prongs on them that kinda wrap around the corner of the door. I had to take all those screws out to get the stopper past it. I could have used another set of hands to hold it tight on the outside while I tightened the screws back into the hinges. 

All in all I'm happy so far and will probably buy 2 more sets for other doors if these hold out a while. They are carbon fiber and slightly thicker that paper.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I'll get some pictures when I get home. It was dark by the time I finished installing them and closing the door to create the crease.


----------

